# Bee stings and Neurotin



## Wanda brimmer (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes, I know it's winter time but I needed to check my bee's honey supply. I popped the top of my hive and much to my surprise the girls were in the top. A few managed to fly out before I could return the cover. I received one sting on my wrist. Here is where it gets interesting. About two hours after my sting I began to experience some alarming pain in my wrist and normal swelling at the sting area. I've been stung plenty of times before with barely a second thought. Within three hours I was cradling my arm in an ice pack and rocking back and forth. Less you think I'm a whimp, you should know I've had two hip replacements and never used any pain meds stronger than Aleve. Eventually I resorted to taking a narcotic and after six hours I was able to sleep. On day two I was unable to bend my wrist. By day five I was back to normal. I was recently prescribed Neurotin for "restless leg". On day four of my "event", during one of my itching fits, it dawned on me that I might be having a reaction to my new medication rather than the bee sting. I googled the adverse reactions to Neurotin and discovered some people have "heightened pain sensitivity" to the drug. What an understatement! The drug company itself has not had any reports of bee stings. I no longer take Neurotin and am very confident my next bee sting will have normal consequences. Thanks for listening.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

or your just a wimp! just joking everything you take effects more than what you are taking it for


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

That drug did that to my arthritis. After 10 days more or less, it was constant much worse than usual pain. Stopping it, the pain was gone in a week. Well, back to normal, not gone.I'm glad no stings during that time.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Wanda!


----------



## Wanda brimmer (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been stung since I stopped taking the drug with very normal results. Thank goodness!


----------

